# Tivo stream guide



## JaMon (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi, I can not get locast or tubi on my TiVo stream guide. Tivo support did not resolve, so I got a replacement device. However, still no locast or tubi on the guide. What am I doing wrong? I have the locast and tubi App separately and they both work fine. How can I get them integrated into my guide? Thanks


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

JaMon said:


> Hi, I can not get locast or tubi on my TiVo stream guide. Tivo support did not resolve, so I got a replacement device. However, still no locast or tubi on the guide. What am I doing wrong? I have the locast and tubi App separately and they both work fine. How can I get them integrated into my guide? Thanks


Press the silver TiVo button, then press left. You should be on the TiVo Stream left side menu. Go down to My Services and press enter, then scroll over right and find the locast and Tubi entries in the list of services. Press enter on the ones you want so that a little checkmark appears in the box's top right corner. That will include their data in the TiVo guide.


----------



## JaMon (Mar 1, 2021)

eskovan said:


> Press the silver TiVo button, then press left. You should be on the TiVo Stream left side menu. Go down to My Services and press enter, then scroll over right and find the locast and Tubi entries in the list of services. Press enter on the ones you want so that a little checkmark appears in the box's top right corner. That will include their data in the TiVo guide.


I tried that before. Locast does not show-up on "my services," but Tubi does, and it's checked. Same situation with both devices I have.


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

You have to create an online account with locast, including entering your location.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

JaMon said:


> I tried that before. Locast does not show-up on "my services," but Tubi does, and it's checked. Same situation with both devices I have.


Locast is only available in about 30 major cities nationwide. Are you in any of these markets?
Home - Locast


----------



## JaMon (Mar 1, 2021)

eskovan said:


> You have to create an online account with locast, including entering your location.


Yes, I have an account with them. I downloaded the locast app and it has my location and the app works fine. Just stumped as to why it's not integrating in my guide.


----------



## JaMon (Mar 1, 2021)

mdavej said:


> Locast is only available in about 30 major cities nationwide. Are you in any of these markets?
> Home - Locast


Yes I am. I have an account with them, I downloaded the app, and I see all my local channels when I open the app. It's just not showing on my guide for some reason.


----------

